# day at the track



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

Just got back from a day of road racing. I ran at a club day at VIR (Virginia International Raceway). It was great and i am planning to do a driving school on another sectoin of the course in a few months. I reccomend anyone to spend some time on the track and get some good driving instruction.


----------

